
Ask HN: Best open source event tracking software? - pbj5679
Hey HNers,<p>I have a client that for various reasons wants to be able to track events from all their internal apps by posting to a rest api application. These events are things like PurchaseMade with associated data such as price, customer, product_id, etc, or UserLoggedIn with the user_id and some extra contextual data, everything should be timestamped. These are not monitoring&#x2F;performance metrics.<p>Anyway, I&#x27;ve been googling for open source tools&#x2F;apps&#x2F;software that already do this, but I can&#x27;t seem to find anything that&#x27;s applicable to this use case.<p>Could someone point me in the right direction or does anyone have any suggestions?<p>I&#x27;d be open software that could be purchases&#x2F;licensed, the main thing is the collected data needs to hosted and controlled inside the company (i.e. no cloud provider&#x2F;services).<p>Thanks in advance :)
======
verdverm
Prometheus is an interesting option, more of a pull model by default, but can
be made to post iirc.

Really any SQL DB, Casandra, or similar, with a simple API in front of it,
could get the job done.

